# Amazon discounts for Prime members



## Brian G Turner (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't know how many people have seen this, but if you are an Amazon Prime member (in the UK at least) and you buy from the site at the moment, there's an option to get normal - as opposed to expedited - delivery and a £3 credit for choosing that option.

The credit applies to digital downloads only - ebooks, music, and video.

But it does mean that if you're already buying ebooks for Kindle through Amazon, you can build up a hefty discount from Amazon.

For example, Andy Weir's _The Martian_ is currently £4 in paperback - choose the slower delivery, and you get £3 off your next Amazon ebook. Which makes it feel like you're getting the Weir novel for just £1.

Probably one for dedicated Prime members and ebook readers. A decent promotion if you are.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 5, 2015)

Hmm, I don't see any mention of this on the US site; will keep an eye out!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 5, 2015)

They do offer that on many orders in the US. I've seen it as a choice when I go to place the order. I pick it sometimes, when I don't care about speed.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 5, 2015)

Ah, so they only show it when you place an order? Will check next time.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 5, 2015)

When you get to where you can choose shipping, it's a choice to change it to no-rush shipping and get a credit for however much, good for digital whatevers. I'm not sure if it pops up all the time or only on certain things or at certain times.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 6, 2015)

More on the Amazon (UK) promotional credits here:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?node=5347212031&ref_=pe_1586451_89017911

The ones I've had expire at the end of January next year - plenty of time to spend on ebooks.


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah I've been reading about this more and more - considering that regular delivery from Amazon is basically as quick as you need unless you need next-day it is an interesting tactic from them. Esp considering that if you're a major orderer on Amazon you could recoup your Prime membership in no-rush shipping. It will, of course, only work on products fullfilled by amazon

I wonder if that is part of their intent to try and increase the sale of memberships (and then phase out the no-rush shipping deal). Or if they know most people will never recoup the costs (some will but the majority won't).


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 6, 2015)

Mine has been offering me Prime Pantry credits this week, trying to get me to use that feature by giving me the amount of the shipping costs. I'm looking into it.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 6, 2015)

Veering further off topic by continuing with shipping costs. This year I've decided to do the majority of Christmas shopping elsewhere and only use Amazon as a last resort. In previous years I've done nearly all of it with Amazon.

Anyway, to the point. I've not been in a rush and have picked the 3-5 day free delivery. I have been placing orders on Saturdays. So far everything has been delivered on the Monday. Why pay extra for speedy delivery?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 8, 2015)

Here in the UK it's gone back down from £3 to £1 per order. Looks like it was mainly aimed to cover the "Black Friday/Monday" weekend.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 8, 2015)

Originally read the title of this thread as 'Amazon Discounts For Prime Numbers'. I'm sure I could generate a few...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 25, 2015)

I ended up with around £75 of credit by staggering my orders. 

This has proven hugely useful for buying some research books in Kindle format (allowing me to reference the text easily on PC with the Kindle App) as many of the research books I'm after tend to be expensive in any format. I also managed to squeeze in a few novels.

Amazon are still doing a £1 promotion on individual orders, so if you're a Prime member, instead of buying a few items together in your order, simply stagger them for a bigger credit. 

This seems to work for any order over £1, so you can even get it from buying 2nd hand books that are offered through Prime.


----------



## Eloise Hamann (Feb 22, 2016)

TheDustyZebra said:


> When you get to where you can choose shipping, it's a choice to change it to no-rush shipping and get a credit for however much, good for digital whatevers. I'm not sure if it pops up all the time or only on certain things or at certain times.


I'm not replying to the post.  I want to applaud the funky book cover.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Mar 14, 2016)

Alas, I've been experiencing the opposite of a discount from Amazon on e-books. Tried to buy Calamity by Brandon Sanderson. Amazon said the price was $10.68. When I clicked on it, the price jumped to $12.69. Amazing what shows up on the laptop browsing Amazon.com instead of just ordering straight from the kindle.

So instead of buying, I queried this price fluctuation.

The "answer" I got from Amazon was that the $10.68 price only applied to US residents. Australians had to pay $12.69. And then Amazon claimed that these prices were set by the publisher and had nothing to do with Amazon.

But three seconds of Googling finds that Amazon has a long and inglorious history of adding a $2 surcharge to e-books for non-US residents. 

I pointed this out to Amazon. They have not yet replied.

So now I'm looking for a source of kindle-readable e-books that isn't Amazon.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm a Kindle (e-reader, not tablet) user, but have bought the vast majority (almost everything) for it from Amazon. I have bought a few from Smashwords (may well be self-published only). Could be wrong, but I think there's software that can convert epubs to a Kindle-friendly format, so it may be worth looking into that.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 14, 2016)

David Evil Overlord said:


> But three seconds of Googling finds that Amazon has a long and inglorious history of adding a $2 surcharge to e-books for non-US residents.



I would have thought you'd be buying from Amazon.com.au? Either way, Amazon do class Australia as a separate market for publishers to set the price to:
Amazon Kindle Direct Publishing: Get help with self-publishing your book to Amazon's Kindle Store


----------



## Glitch (Mar 14, 2016)

Amazon have software you can use to copy files to your kindle. I recently used the pc version to copy a book I bought from smashwords to kindle for iPad.

Amazon.com: Send to Kindle


----------

